# someone hacked my hotmail account and changed my password and security question



## Glenysla3menda (May 20, 2008)

what can i do about this,,, i already email hotmail staff support and have not receive and answer.,.. An ex friend of mine had my password and changed all the information and my alternate email address so now i cant log in.. pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee help !!! :wave::4-dontkno


----------



## Angelfire777 (Oct 15, 2006)

Sorry but I don't think we can do anything about your issue.

You said that an ex-friend knew your password so most probably, he/she was the one who did it. 

Best you can hope for is for the hotmail staff to respond and have an answer for you.


----------



## onlinetechsinfo (May 20, 2008)

You could contact hotmail via the contact link on the hotmail web site and explain the situation where they may ask to prove that you are the original account holder. In most cases this was by your own fault and they would doubtly do anything to help; we had a similar problem with gmail and they asked questions we couldn't provide an answer to such as the exact date the account was registered, the first e-mail ever sent, etc. You could try and contact them and plea to have the account re-set; or just open a new account and ask your contacts and service to have your mail forwarded there.

Best of luck


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

The security question and answer is to handle situations such as forgotten passwords. There is no way if the password and security question have been changed to recover your account via the Windows Live Hotmail support.


----------



## whoisthatchild (May 23, 2008)

I once had to call yahoo to get my password reset. They asked me questions as to what emails were contained in my account etc, how long i had had the account for, but not the security question.
Therefore I suggest calling them.....good luck and here endeth the lesson - keep your passwords to yourself.


----------

